# Thinking of Buying a Mini Embroidery Machine



## BitB_Shirts (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am considering purchasing a mini embroidery machine. I am completely new to the embroidery side of the business, but I am wanting to start making patches. Nothing huge, something in the range of 4x4 and smaller. I plan on making lots of them, to the amount where I feel it would be cheaper to make my own rather than have them made somewhere else. 

I am curious what brands of machines people are using, or what you would suggest.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

BitB_Shirts said:


> I plan on making lots of them, to the amount where I feel it would be cheaper to make my own rather than have them made somewhere else.


Patches are typically high in stitch count (long run times), and the price you pay for outsourced patches is really pretty low (even in small quantities). After researching the issue please post the math. It's a question that would be of interest to a lot of us here.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

When you say a mini embroidery machine, I think of a home embroidery machine. A home machine would not hold up to commercial embroidery.
You would need to digitize the design. The average patch would be about 15 minutes on the machine. Then you would need to merrow the edge. I agree with John, outsourced patches are a good price.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you start with patches, you may end up doing actual embroidery. Buy a small commercial machine like a One head with 4 to 6 colors. 10 to 15 would even be better.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

What's the price range on a commercial machine and is it really a viable option for the small business types?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Check the Classified section of this forum. Also call a local Melco or SWF company. You can also go to a ISS show in your area. They'll have lots on display.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I do mostly patches. What are you looking to do? The money is good if you do them right. It will cost about $.25 per patch to make, give or take.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Marc,
How do you make your patches?


----------



## seted08 (Nov 2, 2010)

definetly do it i heard of a great model called the adeem 78il


----------



## BitB_Shirts (Jul 10, 2010)

Buechee said:


> I do mostly patches. What are you looking to do? The money is good if you do them right. It will cost about $.25 per patch to make, give or take.



Do you do wholesale business or mostly retail? I would love to get prices from you. I may try to push some patches to make sure it's in my market before I spend the cash on a machine.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom, someone emailed me whose trying to sell two embroidery machines. They're commercial units. One is an SWF 601 and another a 1201. The number 6, and 12 means number of threads. The 1 means One embroidery head. 

Don't know the specifics, but will let you know if you're interested. PM me if you are or anyone else.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

If 1201 means the Tajima TMEX C-1201, it's a great machine, if has been treated nice. Mine is 13yrs old and runs well.


----------

